# light face



## yeda

Quisiera saber cómo se dice, en tipografía, light face, es decir, el texto que no están resaltado en negrita. Gracias


----------



## Roger Slater

When I choose a font in most of my computer programs, I am given these choices:

regular
italic
bold
bold/italic

So "regular" appears to be the term you are looking for.  Perhaps in the filed of typography there is another word, but in common usage you can just say regular or ordinary.


----------



## k-in-sc

When there are only two options, they would be "regular" and "bold," as Roger Slater said.
A typeface lighter than the regular version is called ''fina.'' 
This is not normally an option except when choosing display type (for headlines, for example).


----------



## yeda

Thank you , but my question was in Spanish. (I know that light face is the opposite of bold.) I need to know the Spanish for "light face." ¿Alguien lo  sabe?  Muchas gracias de todos modos,
Yeda


----------



## k-in-sc

k-in-sc said:


> When there are only two options, they would be "regular" and "bold," as Roger Slater said.
> *A typeface lighter than the regular version is called ''fina.'' *
> This is not normally an option except when choosing display type (for headlines, for example).



It's not clear from your question whether you are trying to differentiate between two typefaces or among three. 
Type that is lighter than bold is regular.
Type that is lighter than regular is _fina._

Hope that helps.


----------



## yeda

Gracias a todos, pero lo que necesito saber es cómo se dice en español lo contrario de "negrita". Por ejemplo, ¿cómo dirían en español: "This should be light face?"


----------



## k-in-sc

In Spanish what you are trying to say is "normal," if I understand you correctly. But as I have tried to explain, "light" is not the same as "normal."


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

The word is *ligera*.

From *k-in-sc* signature, next information could be useful for you.





> Ultra Ligera o Ultra Light
> Ligera o Light
> Romana, Book o Regular
> Negrita o Bold
> Seminegra o Heavy
> Negra o Black
> Ultra negra o Ultra Black



Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

... Variaciones dentro de un tipo de letra. Los estilos más frecuentes incluyen *románico (regular o normal),*  negrita, cursiva y cursiva negrita. ...


----------



## yeda

Gracias, "el novato", y gracias a todos, por lo visto la traducción de "light face" es "ligera".
Ha sido un gusto ver que se obtienen respuestas inmediatas. Yeda


----------



## k-in-sc

Una familia tipográfica se compone de tipografías de distinto grosor (ultrafina, fina, ligera, normal, media, negrita, negra o supernegra), ...

so just take your pick!


----------



## yeda

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

